# Accapella auf Instrumental



## Cincin (16. August 2003)

hallo,

vorab eine wirklich sehr infomative seite,bin frisch hier in diesem Forum,also Anfänger...

aber zu meiner Frage:

und zwar will ich gern wissen wie man die besten ergebnisse mit Cubase erzielt wenn man seine Eigene Stimme in form von Accapella auf ne instrumental spur in Cubase abmischen kann!!so wie die profis!!

ich habe es schon sehr oft versucht aber irgendwie habe ich nie die besten ergebnisse erzielt!!
habe auch schon etliche plugins installiert!!

also vielleicht wenn jemand weiss,welche plugins dafür gut geignet wären,und wo ich sie bekommen kann.

oder vielleicht kann ja jemand eines seiner mixer einstellung zusenden!!

wäre erfreut, wenn man mir da weiterhelfen könnte,denn so langsam verlier ich die geduld!!


thx, im voraus auf alle antworten!!!


----------



## Tim C. (17. August 2003)

Ich denke das größte Problem diesen "professionellen Accapella Sound" hinzubekommen wird in folgenden Punkten liegen

1) Du hast wahrscheinlich kein professionelles Studiomikrofon ?
2) Keine schweineteure Soundkarte ?
3) Keine Gesangsausbildung Schwerpunkt Accapella ?  

Oder doch ? Sorry wenn das so sein sollte,  ich wollte dir nicht irgendwie zu nahe treten. Auf jedenfall ist dieser professionelle Klang nur recht bescheiden nachzuahmen aber du kannst mal ein wenig mit Hall und Chorus rumspielen.
Wie genau das jetzt aber in Cubase aussieht, kann ich dir nicht sagen, sollte aber für eine normale Audiospur (also keine Midispur) kein Problem sein.


----------



## Cincin (18. August 2003)

@tim

also dass mit der aussattung da muss ich dir recht geben, kann mir als armer student die teuren studioausstattungen nicht leisten, und eine professionelle gesangsausbildung habe auch net,ich denke die brauche ich auch net und will ich auch net,weil es nur hobby ist,außerdem singe ich net sondern rappe
ich denk da brauch ich auch nicht eine großartige gesangsausbildung

aber zurück zum problem also habe schon sehr viel mit hall und chorus rumgespielt aber irgendwie selten etwas gescheites dabei rumgekommen, jemand hat mir da logic od. reason empfohlen

die programme kenn ich net

aber trotzdem danke für deine antwort


peace on earth


----------

